# Cold air intake



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm getting a Ford Explorer tomorrow (technically today...) and I wanna put a bit more power under the hood. Cold air intake sounds awesome and can pump a little more HP. Anyone got some "homemade" plans for making a CAI? I've never done it before, but have friends who have, but I wanna get a couple other peoples ideas thrown into the pot before going to work on it. Any other suggestions on cheap ways of squeezing as much power as I can would be awesome, too.

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anything? Nope. Oh well. That's fine, I've got a good idea of what to do. I'm just going to get some intake hose and a cone filter and run it down to behind the headlight. Hopefully it'll work good. The 4.0 isn't all that I was hoping it'd be.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Biggest thing is make a metal cover so that it goes up against the top of the hood when closed and all the way around the intake.... Otherwise it will just suck HOT air from inside the motor. They are nice.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What kind of metal should I use? Just sheet metal or something? I think I've got some 12 or 14 gauge galvanized sheet metal. Would that work?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

try sythetic oil, i have a 92 f150 with a 351w and when i went from conventional to synthtic i went from 12.5 to 15 mpg and can feel more power when climbing hills on my way to work, i used quaker state torque power and shop around cuz some places you can get a rebate and it will be the same price as conventional, and a k&n oil filter for 10 dollars, you could also just do a tune up, tranny fluid&filter change, spark plugs wires distrubutor cap and rotor, differential fluid change just normal tuneup stuff with performance parts where you can will help alot cuz those are things that need changed anyways every once in a while


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

TPS- Throttle Position Sensor
The TPS senses throttle movement and position, then transmits a voltage signal to the PCM. This signal enables the PCM to determine when the throttle is closed, in a cruise position, or wide open.

Benefits-
Better throttle response, low/midrange power, increased fuel mileage, smoother idle. it also may solve alot of elusive issues like rough idle, poor mileage, surging idle, etc.

Things you will need
screwdriver
a few small sockets
30-60 minutes of time
drill with a small bit or a dremel tool
multimeter (something to read DC current)

You can get a cheap multimeter (even digital) at places like Radio Shack or Autozone for around 10-15 bucks.

Basic Idea
You can adjust the TPS to the ideal setting buy slightly rotating it either clockwise or counterclockwise. the sensor itself is held on by 2 bolts. you must "slot" the bolt holes in the sensor so that it can be rotated. what you should shoot for is a reading of .95-.97 volts. .96v is ideal.

The TPS sensor is right on top of the throttle body. you will need to remove a few covers/brackets to get to it. It will have a small cover over it, and will have 3 wires. the small cover snaps off.

How to adjust the volts
Ignore the orange wire. Turn the key ON but do not start the engine. All readings will be taken with the key all the way on but the engine OFF. Tap the green wire with your multimeter and set it to DC. Monitor the voltage readings. Turn the sensor clockwise or counterclockwise until you get it to read .95-.97 volts. As i said, .96 is dead on. THIS TAKES SOME PATIENCE. Do it with both mounting bolts only slightly loose. just the slightest movement will make a big change in the reading. Once you have it set, snug the bolts down and re-check. It is possible to throw it back off just by tightening the bolts.

Ihope this helps some of you... your increases in power/mileage/smooth idle will all depend on how bad it was off in the first place. I you like, check it before you ever remove it just to get an idea what it is reading.

This isn't really going increase horsepower by anymeans, but you will really be able to tell if the TPS sensor was off even a little. (which I am sure it is...they always are)

Also, you may want to pickup up a throttle body spacer...this will give you a little extra as well. Like Coyote_buster was saying, just an all around tune up will definitely help ya out too!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

headers?


----------

